# 2014 ALMA Winter Symposium (January 4-5 in Las Vegas just before CES)



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hello DIYMA,

I recently discovered the ALMA Winter Symposium happening in Las Vegas in about a month (January 4th and 5th). It is a networking and social convention similar to CES but for all things acoustics-related, and happens one day before CES just down the street so it's a pretty big deal. The Keynote speaker is Siegfried Linkwitz, and there will be seminars and tutorials from senior engineers and founders of companies like Harmon, Klippel, JBL, and others. This is a chance to meet and learn from industry leaders, the guys who came up with Theile/Small parameters, or the authors of the best sound-related books in the world.

I'll be going, and I'm hoping to find someone else to go with, to carpool with, to share a hotel room with, or to meet up during the day and explore all the wonders with. If you have any interest at all, please let me know or help spread the word.

Students get in for almost 1/4 of the normal price which is the only way I can afford it, but there is an "additional guest" option for super cheap I'd be happy to share with anyone who wants to go.

More info here:
2014 Winter Symposium


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Id like to go but isn't CES on the 7th?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Yep, that's right. ALMA is on the 4th and 5th, with one day break, then CES starts on the 7th. So lodging will be tough to find, but if you're with the cool crowd you could make a big trip out of it and stay for both events.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I got kicked out of the cool crowd so I don't think I can swing it. Plus JT and I may be driving together so I guess I'm gonna have to pass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Maybe I'll see you at CES then!

Everyone else though, offer still stands for a cheap "additional guest" pass to ALMA if you want to go.


----------

